

Adioso (YC W09): founded on persistence, abandonment of bad ideas, and naivete - tomhoward
http://delimiter.com.au/2010/09/13/monday-startup-adioso/

======
annajohnson
Thanks for posting the article Tom. I'd say persistence, abandoning bad ideas
and a healthy dose of naivete (not knowing enough to be scared to try) are
necessary for most startups. Well done on Adioso version 3. Just gave it a
spin and it's working great. Once again I'm inspired by the startups good old
Melbourne, Australia is producing (almost in spite of itself).

